# Angeln in Thailand



## msdstefan (3. Juli 2004)

War von euch schon mal einer in Bangkok angeln? Es gibt da einen See mit riesigen Welsen, Karpfen und anderen Süßwasserfischen. Ich habe für den 1. August einen Tag angeln gebucht. Meine Freundin schenkt mir das zum Geburtstag :k . Ihr könnt euch die zu fangenden Fische auf der Seite www.anglingthailand.com ansehen. Die halten da zig Weltrekorde #r. Der größte Fisch aus dem See bisher wog 136kg!!! Hier eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Na dann wünsch ich mal viel Spaß mit den Brocken.
Sind ja richtige Ausdauerkämpfer wies scheint,also viel Zeit mitbringen.
Danach wollen wir aber Berichte und Fotos ohne Ende.

Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Das wird bestimmt der Hammer da!!! Ich hab mir alle bilder reingezogen. WOW!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## Urlauber (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Hallo Stefan,

ich interessiere mich schon seit längerem für diesen See und bin sehr gespannt was du dort fängst......Würde mich sehr freuen,wenn du nach der Heinkehr einfach mal kurz berichtest wie es dort war!!

Ich habe mal mit jemandem gesprochen der schon da war,und der meinte dass man kaum länger als 3 Tage dort fischen kann,denn nach den vielen Drills würde es  dann so langsam "langweilig" werden... #: 

Wer dort hin fährt,sollte sich aber auch bewußt darüber sein,dass es sich um einen See handelt,der in etwa so bewirtschaftet wird wie bei uns ein Forellenpuff.Nix von wegen Natur und so....


Gruß,Urlauber


----------



## Mr.Fisch (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Hio, sind ja hammer dei fische!! aber was ist das für einer auf dem ersten foto???


----------



## Ansgar (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Moin Moin,

Der "Blinker" (Angelzeitschrift) hatte vor ein paar Jahren schon mal ein paar Berichte ueber Angeln in Thailand (von Olivier Portrat) und ich denke mal auch ueber jenen besagten See. Vielleicht macht es Sinn mal in der Blinker Datenbank zu stoebern, wenn es die gibt. Erinnere mich, dass die Wetterverhaeltnisse einem dort sehr zu schaffen machen mit der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit. War selber mal ne Zeit in Bangkok wegen Arbeit und Thaibox-training und es ist in der Tat ne Umstellung.
Ausserdem wurden in dem Bericht Geraeteempfehlungen und Drillempfehlungen gegeben, die unbedingt lesenswert waren (unter anderen Schnur kappen und sich vom Fisch durch das Wasser ziehen lassen, irgendwann -sobald moeglich- an Land zurueckschwimmen, Schnur wieder anbinden und mit der Rute weiterdrillen, etc.). Ohne das richtige Geschirr braucht man da anscheinen nicht hinzufahren, der gute Herr Portrat hat seinen ersten Urlaub da jedenfalls deprimiert abgebrochen, weil das Geraet (staerkstes Wallergeschirr) einfach nicht ausreichte...

@ Mr Fish: Das ist ein Rochen...

Hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben, beste Gruesse und tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Was macht denn ein Rochen in nem See? Und in dem Format? Dachte Süßwasserrochen bleiben recht klein?


----------



## barsch_zocker (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

:c :c :c  Oh man,... in "meine" Gewässern sind solche Brocken nich drin...
:c :c :c  Da wo ich angle is es langweilig...








Ne, der nächste Besatzplan wird anders aussehen...:q :q :q 
...Scherz

barsch_zocker


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Wo bleibt denn nun der Bericht .............#u#u#u#u.



 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Urlauber (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

Hallo Seeteufelfreund,

lies dir doch einfach nochmal das erste Posting durch, und du wirst erkennen,dass es noch keinen Bericht geben kann,da msdstefan erst am 1.August dort angeln wird..... #u


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Thailand*

@Urlauber
 Danke,habe ich glatt vergessen...................

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

